# Stop ban of Alcohol on Michigan Rivers sign petition



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

What River Or Lake ??? Is Next??? I don't Drink Myself, However I do Believe in Due Process!!! Right or Wrong This is Clearly Infringement of {OUR Rights} !!!!! Who the Hell is this women???? And what Could be. NEXT?? Mandatory Yak and Canoe Registration?? No Paddling on Lake Mich??? All Yak's and Canoe's Must be Green or Brown to blend in with the Surroundings?? I mean Really!!! The Government has their Hand's in Are Pockets Enough!!!!!! 
Repeal the ban on Alcohol in Michigan Rivers. Specifically, ORDER NO. 09-04-19-01, which was signed by Leslie Auriemmo, forest supervisor, on 02/01/2019.

Violation of these prohibitions is punishable by a fine of not more than $5,000 or imprisonment for not more than 6 months!

Order no. 09-04-19-01

Awesome work everyone. We have over 25,000 Michigan signatures!

They haven’t repealed the ban YET.

Let’s get some help from the rest of the U.S.A. ...

CALL TO ACTION!! Please post the following to your Facebook page and social media. Share it. Everywhere!

U.S. Federal Government just banned alcohol on Michigan Rivers. Punishable by a $5000.00 fine and up to 6 months in jail!

Are your state’s rivers and lakes next on the list?

“If we do not have the freedom to have a beer while fishing or floating on our waterways, we are not free.”

Please sign this petition to stop the abuse of power and federal government overreach.

https://www.change.org/p/stop-ban-of-alcohol-on-michigan-rivers



Call and email the following: (Please be respectful and civil, this is not personal)

Leslie Auriemmo, USDA Forest supervisor, 
Phone: (231) 775-2421

Email: [email protected] 

Kathleen Atkinson, Regional Forester of the Eastern Region of the U.S. Forest Service

Phone: (414) 297-3765 
Email: [email protected]

How did we get here?

On 02/02/2019, Leslie Auriemmo, USDA forest supervisor (Phone (231) 775-2421), signed ORDER NO. 09-04-19-01 banning alcohol on the most popular sections of three Michigan rivers and their surrounding areas. Violation of this prohibition is punishable by a fine of not more than $5,000 or imprisonment for not more than 6 months in jail! The order was released to the press without contacting local businesses, or authorities. There was no public notice, discussion, comment period, or vote. Apparently a single federal bureaucrat has the authority to impose an order of this magnitude.

As of 02/09/2019 25,0000+ people have signed this petition objecting to the order. The U.S. Federal government has not yet repealed the ban.

Why is this happening?

Nathan Peeters , public affairs officer for the Huron-Manistee National Forests, cited that alcohol users are "potentially dangerous to other people and sometimes dangerous to themselves."

The reality is for eight Saturdays in July and August (70%+ of yearly livery business) Michiganders and out-of-state tourists flock to our beautiful rivers to spend the day floating down in canoes, kayaks, and tubes for 2-5 hour trips. During these few busy days each year the river is full of people relaxing and enjoying their time with family and friends, and some partake in adult beverages during their float. For many, these trips have been family gatherings for decades. During these busy days if anyone gets out of hand with their drinking, there are already laws in place to deal with them (ie. drunk and disorderly, littering, etc). This is no different than how we manage festivals, local beer tents, concerts etc.

What does this ban hurt?

This ban will have a devastating effect on local economies and businesses. It’s not only the liveries that will suffer; outfitters, hotels, campgrounds, restaurants, bars, hardware stores and others will suffer greatly. If businesses close, jobs will be lost and the tax base will be lowered - this will effect senior services, schools, parks, and other city services. Families are already canceling their summer reservations in the affected towns.

Property values in the surrounding communities will be impacted.

Our rights as Americans! A couple of Federal bureaucrats working in Cadillac and Chicago, who are not even native to Michigan, have signed an order to ban alcohol in America. Prohibition was repealed December 5th 1933 with the passage of the 21st amendment. Who are they to take away our rights?

We want to be free Americans and have fun with our friends and family on the river! This aggression will not stand man!

On a personal note: We float the Ausable dozens of times a year, Spring, Summer, Fall, and Winter. We’ve been doing this for 35 years. Our children started when they were in diapers, and now continue the tradition as grown adults. Sometimes we go out with the large groups and sometimes we follow behind them. The liveries last drop in is around 2:30 PM. We rarely see any litter, and if we do it’s a rogue flip flop or empty plastic water bottle. We always pick up anything we see. We have never witnessed a fight or anyone getting out of control. When we are in the mix of the larger groups, we see people truly having fun and enjoying themselves. Laughter, fun conversations, and friendly waves with a lot of great people. There are kids swimming, having water fights, and playing. There are young and old, all ethnicities, family reunions, and bachelorette parties. We even know a couple that got married on the river. WE LOVE IT!

News articles and supporters of our cause:

Rep. Cole: Feds overstepped the line with alcohol ban http://gophouse.org/rep-cole-feds-overstepped-line-alcohol-ban/

NBC 25 News


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I would rather see a requirement for liveries to keep the river clean than to ban legal items.

Something needs to be done because people.

This is something that is extremely difficult to enforce (littering) but the amount of beer cans in some rivers is disturbing.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

JAA said:


> What River Or Lake ??? Is Next??? I don't Drink Myself, However I do Believe in Due Process!!! Right or Wrong This is Clearly Infringement of {OUR Rights} !!!!! Who the Hell is this women???? And what Could be. NEXT?? Mandatory Yak and Canoe Registration?? No Paddling on Lake Mich??? All Yak's and Canoe's Must be Green or Brown to blend in with the Surroundings?? I mean Really!!! The Government has their Hand's in Are Pockets Enough!!!!!!
> Repeal the ban on Alcohol in Michigan Rivers. Specifically, ORDER NO. 09-04-19-01, which was signed by Leslie Auriemmo, forest supervisor, on 02/01/2019.
> 
> Violation of these prohibitions is punishable by a fine of not more than $5,000 or imprisonment for not more than 6 months!
> ...



Is your concern that we will soon be a totalitarian state much like Ontario?

_"In the province of Ontario drinking in public and public intoxication are serious offences. It is a crime to have an open container in a public space, and that charge comes with a fine. Similarly, if you are caught in a state of public intoxication you will also be fined and detained until sober. Moreover, the Alcohol and Gaming Regulation Act is an Ontario provincial law that prohibits being drunk in a public place." # 1_
_

# 1 https://torontodefencelawyers.com/blog/drink-in-public/crime-drink-public/_


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Signed. I haven't been canoeing in many years, and drink very little nowadays. However, If I decide to go some day, I'm quite certain I'd want to bring along a beverage or 2 without fearing the wraith of Big Brother.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

It's the aholes that always ruin it for everyone else and of course instead of just ticketing the aholes, it makes criminals out of someone just out enjoying the weekend peacefully with a beer.
So here we are with yet another money churning law in the age deteriorating personal responsibility, and lumping everyone together.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Northernfisher said:


> Is your concern that we will soon be a totalitarian state much like Ontario?
> 
> _"In the province of Ontario drinking in public and public intoxication are serious offences. It is a crime to have an open container in a public space, and that charge comes with a fine. Similarly, if you are caught in a state of public intoxication you will also be fined and detained until sober. Moreover, the Alcohol and Gaming Regulation Act is an Ontario provincial law that prohibits being drunk in a public place." # 1
> # 1 https://torontodefencelawyers.com/blog/drink-in-public/crime-drink-public/_


 Maybe we should?? I have personally seen Plenty of nasty messes left after many years of the Trout day Opener, As well as the Salmon, And the Steelhead Fishermen that fish the river runs ever Fall, Let's not Forget Deer Camp Trash, and Snowmobilers and ATV riders Mess's On Public lands that never gets cleaned-Up. And most is cleaned-up! By Other Responsible. Hunters,- Fishermen,- Mushroomer's, And Hiker's. It only takes 10 cans to make a buck $ Hell Let's raise it to 15-20 cents per can = I have seen many Local Kids netting them while Floating Rivers with a big smile on their Faces $$$!! While I was fishing, And Let's Remember that many {Responsible People} also enjoy a cold one While, or after enjoying their Above Hobbies. Maybe it's Time the solution is to add, A Bottle Deposit for Water and Liquor Bottles as well. I see far more of those laying around then, Beer or Pop cans For Sure!!  I agree this needs to be Fixed, BUT, What was Done with Order no. 09-04-19-01 Does Nothing to address the other Slob's Problem's. It just singles out one Group that is Not 100% of the Problem. Take a Good Hard Look Around while enjoying any of the above Sport's.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

The ban of alcohol on Michigan rivers got shot down so now... How much will they spend to educate people and post signs (just another form of litter) in a pristine area like the Pine River? Its already against the law to litter and act in a disorderly manner, just fine or arrest them already, no need to spend money on education

*"WELLSTON, Mich. (AP) — Federal officials say an education plan will be put into place to help curb drunken behavior instead of a ban on alcoholic beverages along sections of three rivers in the Huron-Manistee National Forest in northern Michigan.*
*The plan announced Wednesday includes public service announcements, informational signs and outreach aimed at improving people's behavior.
Officials in February had announced an alcohol ban, saying it would protect natural resources and public safety on the Au Sable, Manistee and Pine rivers. They agreed to put off the ban after public backlash. Violations would have been punishable by a fine and imprisonment.

The U.S. Forest Service says many people favored the ban. Critics, however, said the ban would hurt tourism.

The alcohol ban remains an option later if the education plan doesn't work."

*


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I fish, I carry a couple beers in a cooler. I can handle my canoe on open Great Lakes waters, and Michigan rivers. I take my litter and others off the water. I enjoy a beer along the way, and yes I am not paddling when I have that beer.
I darned well am against a ban on alcohol on the rivers. I believe littering is a misdemeanor, that is pretty serious. If the problem is serious, treat it that way.
Secondly, the problem is 90% livery clients (a conservative estimate). Put the signage at the liveries.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

If they want to change something, maybe they should cut down on the number of float permits for liveries.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Steve said:


> If they want to change something, maybe they should cut down on the number of float permits for liveries.


Unfortunately, that's the tourism they are worried about. Not us anglers who have already spent our money.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Steve said:


> If they want to change something, maybe they should cut down on the number of float permits for liveries.





Nostromo said:


> Unfortunately, that's the tourism they are worried about. Not us anglers who have already spent our money.


The float permits are another thing. I would love to float fish the Pine. However that would require a lot of advance planning just to obtain a float permit. Then, I couldn't launch until 9 AM, so I don't interfere with fishing. The whole reason for the float is to fish!
I really, really do not appreciate in any way NFS management. From the disjointed system of jurisdiction, to their pretty anti-consumption attitudes. You need to pay pretty expensive parking fees. You need a different permit for the National Lakeshore, different for Huron Manistee, different for Hiawatha.
I am not supposed to ski off trail at Sleeping Bear. Do they realize the only time the snow isn't too sandy is after a dump? Too many hoops to jump thru to float the Pine. 
If they really wanted to improve revenue, they should look at what Michigan did with State land access.
As for the Pine, they could limit the liveries to a quota, include car spotting services, and let the public be. However they are way too much into central (of each fiefdom) control, to let that happen.
I sure do wish their swamp would get drained.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

fisheater said:


> The float permits are another thing. I would love to float fish the Pine. However that would require a lot of advance planning just to obtain a float permit. Then, I couldn't launch until 9 AM, so I don't interfere with fishing. The whole reason for the float is to fish!
> I really, really do not appreciate in any way NFS management. From the disjointed system of jurisdiction, to their pretty anti-consumption attitudes. You need to pay pretty expensive parking fees. You need a different permit for the National Lakeshore, different for Huron Manistee, different for Hiawatha.
> I am not supposed to ski off trail at Sleeping Bear. Do they realize the only time the snow isn't too sandy is after a dump? Too many hoops to jump thru to float the Pine.
> If they really wanted to improve revenue, they should look at what Michigan did with State land access.
> ...


I see.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Prior to the current permit system I could float the pine for a cost of $2 to reserve a permit or free if permits were available the day of. Now it's $10 for a permit, you need a way to print the permit to carry with you or even more crazy carry your phone with you to show proof. 

I would float the Pine a number of times throughout the summer, most of the time just a short 2 hour trip.

It has now been proven making it more expensive only makes the litter and peoples behavior worst as they feel the more I pay the more I can abuse.


----------

